# How are Dr. Grabow pipes?



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm contemplating going up to the smoke shop today before they close and getting a Dr. Grabow Briar big bowl.

Do they need to be broken in?
Are they easy to clean?
How reliable are they?
Do I REALLY need to let it rest for a day? Or can I just wait for it to cool between smokes?

Thanks in advance, I hope these are not stupid questions.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Will this be a first pipe for you?

If so, there is no problem with a Grabow, good smokers, easy on the wallet. But you might be better off with a cob to start.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

This will be my second pipe. Had a cob for about 7 months now, it's a very cheaply made pipe and I'm having problems with it.
Was just hoping to finally step it up a notch.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

GTCharged said:


> This will be my second pipe. Had a cob for about 7 months now, it's a very cheaply made pipe and I'm having problems with it.
> Was just hoping to finally step it up a notch.


Ahh...gotcha. I can say that every Grabow I have ever had has been a pretty good smoker. They only require the basic care that any briar should get. Swab it out with some absorbent pipe cleaners after each smoke, don't use a torch lighter to light it, and don't try to take it apart while it is hot.

As far as breaking in....fill it one third full, smoke it to the bottom, clean it. Next day fill it 2/3's, smoke it, clean it. A day later, fill it all the way, smoke it, clean it. Many Grabows smoke just fine right off the shelf. The only thing I will advise you to do is to toss the little paper filter in the shank before you light up. Good luck!


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

I ended up going to the shop, but something other than a Dr. Grabow caught my eye.

I'll post the thread in a few.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

GTCharged said:


> I ended up going to the shop, but something other than a Dr. Grabow caught my eye.
> 
> I'll post the thread in a few.


Uhoh...I sense a new case of PAD coming on.....:madgrin:


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Thread posted.


----------

